# Target Tarp™ by: Altus Brands



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Target Tarp™
www.AltusBrands.com


It appears that targets are not going down in price anytime soon and most of us pay good money for our targets and their inserts. So, why let UV, rain, snow and wind damage those expensive targets when there is a better way to extend their life with a simple effective cover called the “Target Tarp”. 
Glenrock Archery’s thought was simple, how can they extend the life of targets and help eliminate the high costs of replacing them and their inserts. So the simple yet practical idea of the Target Tarp evolved. The tarps are made durable by a polyurethane coating applied over a polyester fabric that can provide you with years of protection and tough enough to take anything Mother Nature can throw at them. Quick and easy to put on and take off; these tarps are UV and water resistant, allowing moisture to escape which helps fight mold. With the many tie downs you won’t have an issue being reassured they will hold up to most any wind thrown at them. More importantly they actually can help conceal your expensive target from being noticed by pesky thieves.
On December 12, 2011 Altus Brands LLC. signed an exclusive worldwide distribution agreement with Glenrock Archery. So, for more information or to order yours today visit them at www.AltusBrands.com 


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

